# R.I.P. Paul Gleason....



## garcia3441 (May 29, 2006)

He played the teacher in *The Breakfast Club*.


----------



## David (May 29, 2006)

man, I just watched that movie a few days ago...


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

_"Don't mess with the bull or you'll get the horns!"_ 

RIP Paul


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

Aw man, that sucks. 

RIP


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2006)

Fuck... I was watching that last night...


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2006)

rip


----------



## Firebeard (May 29, 2006)

He was awesome in The Breakfast club and Not another teen movie.


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

RIP Paul Gleason 

The Breakfast Club is still one of my favorite classic movies, I love it, and Simple Minds' "Don't You Forget About Me" is one of my favorite 80s songs too. Paul Gleason was great in that movie.


----------



## spifychild (May 31, 2006)

If anyone wants to see it again, the ABC Family Channel is playing the movie tonight at 8:00 p.m.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 31, 2006)

No way, how did it happen?


----------



## garcia3441 (May 31, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> No way, how did it happen?



A form of lung cancer called mesothelioma.


----------

